# Does This Look Worthwhile in Your Opinion?



## ragamuffin (Apr 17, 2006)

Hey there, 

Newbie here....I was hoping for the opinion from a few afficionados here...I'm looking to start Muay Thai classes at a local kickboxing gym...I'm looking forward to getting my *** kicked by the workout, and realize this place is not big on sparring, at least during class sessions as is my understanding, but I wonder does this place simply look like a glorified cardio kickboxing gym, as they say haha???!!!

http://www.cakickboxing.com/home.php

I'd appreciate anyone's input here.  I've been interested in martial arts for awhile now, as I've been an avid student of Eastern philosophy, and am finally in a place to get off my ***, and invest in something other than yoga!  I'm also looking into a few Wing Chun schools as well...a very different form I know.

I guess my main question here is does this place seem a worthwhile investment to get down the proper form as opposed to just smacking some bags around, har har.  Apparently the primary instructor was certified from the World Muay Thai Council...


EEEfffff that was long...Thanks!


----------



## Flatlander (Apr 17, 2006)

Hi ragamuffin, welcome to Martial Talk.  I perused the site, and googled the World Muay Thai Council, and it seems to me that the place is likely on the up and up.  

However, with regard to your training, what specifically are you looking to get out of it?


----------



## ragamuffin (Apr 17, 2006)

Flatlander, 

Thank you for your response.  I did google the World Muay Thai Council, but still wondered if this was somehow still artificial. 

As far as my training is concerened, for a short term goal I am looking to get into Much better shape, and expell some inner demons.  In terms of art form, balance, and what I'm drawn to philosophically, I feel some brand of Kung Fu, as well as Tai Chi, may indeed be more up my alley, however for scheduling and driving reasons in Los Angeles, this particular gym seems a good fit.....plus I know working my *** off and getting to the bags will serve me well....I am truly interested in learning true technique/craft regardless of what martial art I go into.

Thanks!


----------



## Hand Sword (Apr 18, 2006)

Can't always go by what you see. Give it a try, if you don't like it, you can always quit and go somewhere else.


----------



## Cryozombie (Apr 18, 2006)

-Mod Note

5 Duplicate Threads Merged 

Technopunk
MT Super Mod​


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

Go watch a class.  No matter what we say or can give you in regards to info, only your own eyes and brain will know what you want.  And its free...plus there might be some hot girls around...so its all good.


----------



## still learning (Apr 18, 2006)

Hello, "Looks good"....It nice to find something exciting to try....please lets us know about the training? .........Aloha


----------



## ragamuffin (Apr 18, 2006)

To Any and All Moderators,

It was not my intention to violate any posting rules, and I apologize for any annoyance, red flags, or hassles.  I only intended to post to the Muay Thai, Beginners, and General Forums, in hopes of receiving some sound advice.  Any other duplicates were accidents on my part, ie. double posts, as a result of doing too many things at the same time.  These were my first posts, and I have no intention of making any waves. I have enjoyed this forum for quite some time, before actually siging up.

All Apologies!

Thanks to rest of you for your responses, they are much appreciated!

Salud!




			
				Technopunk said:
			
		

> -Mod Note
> 
> 5 Duplicate Threads Merged
> 
> ...


----------



## beau_safken (Apr 18, 2006)

Dont worry about it dude, happy button happens all the time when ya press that post button.


----------



## thescottishdude (Apr 18, 2006)

if you've never done martial arts before then initially you're going to have to learn how to walk, punch and kick so at the start progress will be slow.


----------



## ragamuffin (Apr 18, 2006)

haha, i got a little hyper worried about my postings!

checked the place out...seems like a good fit, works with my schedule, and will definately kick my ***, which is what i want to break some bad habits of mine....i may still go the wing chun route, but i plan on sticking with this for a good 6 months...the instructor is big on philosophy and linguistics, and spent a considerable amount of time in thailand, amongst other places....ie, he's not some random los angeles meat head/aerobics instructor, which is what i was wary of....


thanks kids!  cheers!


----------

